# Jump on this one quick!



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

lmao - this is in the Top Ten of alltime crazy-arsed homeowners:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Large-Bla...ryZ84011QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

:blink:



I got a maple out back I would let go for say,,,,,,,$30,000


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:w00t:


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that add a joke? Are those trees remotely worth that much? Looks like he desparately needs to replace the house they are around. Dean


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Dean Miller said:


> Are those trees remotely worth that much?


NO, no way, not a chance, not even close...I would say they are not worth the expense to remove them quite frankly. Crooked, most likely full of nails, one looks rotten/hollow. I would *charge* $2000 to remove them because of the liability, you know potential property damage to the houses they are growing over and the equipment needed to do so. Unless they come out in very short pieces, which is not good for milling lumber...it's going to take a crane to even get them (or a helicopter :laughing down safely.

I have showed this picture before...$500 (five hundred) worth of walnut delivered. All I did was write a check, they unloaded and piled these _high quality_ logs in my yard, 1000 bft+....Imagine what I could buy with $50K :huh:...well I guess 100,000+ bft...that's alot of walnut.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> I have showed this picture before...$500 (five hundred) worth of walnut delivered.


And I have to add, that to date was the most I ever paid for a delivered load of logs...This is *1/2* (the rest showed up the next day) of a whack closer to 2000 bft of walnut...those loads cost me 2 cases of Bud Light. No joke, they came off a bridge construction job. I gave the driver who was getting paid to "dispose of them" a case of beer each semi load. If I remember right there was 55-60 walnut sawlogs (all the of the logs from the first load are not even in the picture, I kinda spread them around unloading them as he drove through the yard)


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

If I gave that guy 50K I'd want the house and car too.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

The guy is obviously fishing for a fool who thinks they can pay $10 a BF on the stump and make money. Though I doubt there are 5,000 BF of lumber in those trees more like a couple thousand tops and most not very good as the good logs are short the tops are way to crooked to make good logs and the one tree looks like it has bad spot on it. I would expect lots of nails. When the family had a mill in Ohio my father paid $1000 for a YARD TREE but that was delivered. It was an incredible tree. 40 inches DBH but split at 8 feet into two. One side over 30 inches the other 24 and they went straight up about 50 feet. The tree was only 60 years old, It cost the homeowner $500 to have it removed and delivered to the mill. That is the most I have ever seen a yard tree sell for. I would venture about $500 for those 3 cut and delivered to the mill and consider that high. The bill to remove them will be over $2K I bet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I was going to bid $1 as a joke, but then it dawned on me I'd probably win the bid and then be responsible for removing them. That's prolly what his whole ruse is about anyway ~ free removal. If he gets a little coin on top of it he'll be laughing his hieny off at the fool who falls for it. :stuart:

Boy, what a guy.


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Make an offer, you dont win it if you offer $1


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

As an Ebayer I couldn't help but "ask the seller a question" about the auction :devil2:. Our conversation of course is private...but hilarious :lol:. I am not suggesting anyone else do the same, that would be wrong, you know messing with a guy like that :shifty:.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Daren said:


> As an Ebayer I couldn't help but "ask the seller a question" about the auction :devil2:. Our conversation of course is private...but hilarious :lol:. I am not suggesting anyone else do the same, that would be wrong, you know messing with a guy like that :shifty:.


AWWW c'mon Daren. You could paraphrase. We all could use a good laugh.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Some people don't even have a clue. For what walnut is now bringing you could get 50,000 feet of longs delivered for that.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey he is letting his equiptment go as well. 



http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/1168885420.html


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nate1778 said:


> Hey he is letting his equiptment go as well.
> 
> 
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/1168885420.html


Wow... I guess I can't blame him for trying. Who knows, he may hit it big at some dummy's expense.


----------

